# Possible new Apple Logo?



## Sirtovin (Feb 15, 2007)

Recently I saw an Ipod Commercial... It looked like a Cartoon... but you could clearly see them using the Ipod... Well at the end I saw the Apple logo... and it was Red... Now I am no expert on Apple Logo's... but I thought it was grey... Not Red... Has anyone else seen this Ipod Commercial?


----------



## Mikuro (Feb 15, 2007)

I haven't seen it, but Apple has used many different colors for the Apple logo even since they dropped the rainbow stripes. Back when they had multicolored iMacs, you saw Apple logos in every color. Apple uses both blue and gray in the Mac OS itself.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Thank The Cheese (Feb 17, 2007)

yeah they've used red for a long time. THey still use it on their AppleCare box art. It could also be a nod to product red


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 18, 2007)

They use what colour fits best to the packaging and image to the product. The AppleCare brochure, for example, is red all over. The titles, the diagrams, everything. It's clear that the logo is red then too. In Mac OS the logo is red, vecause if it would be grey, you would hardly see it becaus ethe menu bar is gray too. Red is too strong,  so bue fits perfectly.


----------



## fryke (Feb 18, 2007)

There was a switch in the Apple logo a long time ago. From the rainbow logo to the one-colour logo. The colour of that new logo is _not_ defined, but adapted to the specific use.


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 18, 2007)

Apple have always seemed a little inconsistent when marketing it's corporate identity. Perhaps this simply reflects a desire to be innovative. It is after all an ideas company (MS take note instead of copying Apple's ideas).

The 'i' suffix served products such as iPod well, but now that other imitiators have jumped on the bandwagon, Apple seems uncertain where to go with some new product naming (e.g. Apple TV).

It wouldn't surprise me to see a new logo. Not necessarily a good move though.


----------



## fryke (Feb 18, 2007)

There's nothing inconsistent about it. It's _defined_ like this: We use a one-colour logo in any colour fitting the product. So you'll find white logos, black logos, green, blue, grey, purple whatever logos. The _form_ is the brand.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 18, 2007)

rhisiart said:


> Apple have always seemed a little inconsistent when marketing it's corporate identity. Perhaps this simply reflects a desire to be innovative. It is after all an ideas company (MS take note instead of copying Apple's ideas).


In my opinion, Apple has been _extremely_ consistent in their corporate image.  Many, many, many people recognize the Apple logo, the "i" nomenclature is most always associated with "Apple" or "iPod" so even if other companies use it, "Apple" is what comes to mind, and Apple's commercials have been extremely consistent in their branding (the "Switcher" commercials with consistent music and film, the iPod commercials with silhouettes dancing, and the Apple logo itself).  Apple, at the very least, is AT LEAST AS consistent as any other marketing by any other company.



> The 'i' suffix served products such as iPod well, but now that other imitiators have jumped on the bandwagon, Apple seems uncertain where to go with some new product naming (e.g. Apple TV).


Why do you say they're "unsure" of where to go after "i"?  Apple is still using the "i" in some naming conventions (namely, their computers, iPods and consumer-oriented products like the iPhone), and seems to be using the Apple logo instead of the "i" in their home entertainment products.  At least, that seems to be where they're going to me, and they don't seem "unsure" in the least.



> It wouldn't surprise me to see a new logo. Not necessarily a good move though.


It would surprise the hell out of me to see a "new" logo.  I wouldn't be surprised to see the Apple shape itself used in another fashion, perhaps 3-D looking again or something, or some new color scheme, but I do think that for the forseeable future, Apple will use the single Apple outline, all by itself, for their logo.  What makes you think they'd go in a new direction with the logo?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 18, 2007)

the apple is competing up there with the nike logo as being the best logo in the world, because they aren't logo_types_.  creating a really effective logo is very difficult, and if successful, takes many years to be truly successful.  no company should ever change it's brand lightly.

evolving a logo can bring it round into being something even better than before, but it has to be well thought through.  the BBC spent multimillions refining its logo 10 years ago, basically cleaning it up and removing the 80's from it.  it was seen as being frivoulous, but it was the costly wisdom that refrained the designers from buggering it up.  

here you can see the new on top of the old, set in the dirty concrete of the bbc manchester building.





The nike logo was refined a few years back, and has now become one of my favourite logos.  before, it was starting to look tacky, but now it's just incredible.


----------



## Alex470 (Feb 19, 2007)

Lt Major Burns said:


> The nike logo was refined a few years back, and has now become one of my favourite logos.  before, it was starting to look tacky, but now it's just incredible.



That's true - The Nike logo looks great, really modern and effective.


----------



## monktus (Feb 19, 2007)

When I saw the thread title, I thought they'd replaced the apple with Steve Jobs' face or something.


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 19, 2007)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Why do you say they're "unsure" of where to go after "i"?  Apple is still using the "i" in some naming conventions.... and seem to be using the Apple logo instead of the "i" in their home entertainment products.  At least, that seems to be where they're going to me, and they don't seem "unsure" in the least.


I agree that the 'i' prefix has been a successful marketing tool for Apple. However, it was too easy a concept for others to imitate and I think it is now devalued. 

I just have a feeling that Apple will slowly switch to a different brand prefix as more and more other companies jump on the 'i' bandwagon. They might have been better to use 'Mac' or 'Apple' as a prefix from the start. 

The fact that Apple TV has avoided the 'i' prefix could be a sign of things to come. [Of course there could have been a conflict with Independent Television in the UK (ITV), but I doubt this as they had no qualms about taking on Cisco with iPhone].



ElDiabloConCaca said:


> It would surprise the hell out of me to see a "new" logo.  I wouldn't be surprised to see the Apple shape itself used in another fashion, perhaps 3-D looking again or something, or some new color scheme, but I do think that for the forseeable future, Apple will use the single Apple outline, all by itself, for their logo. What makes you think they'd go in a new direction with the logo?


I may well be wrong. However, watch this space....


----------



## emily2007 (Mar 30, 2007)

I know some softwares for mac : DVD to iPod Converter for Mac at http://www.oursdownload.com/mp4-dvd-to-ipod-mac.html ;Apple TV Video Converter for Mac at http://www.oursdownload.com/mp4-apple-tv-mac.html ; DVD to Apple TV Converter for Mac  at http://www.oursdownload.com/mp4-dvd-to-apple-tv-mac.html .
Do you need it ?


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 5, 2007)

I hope they'll keep the logo and not change it, since everyone can recognise it at the moment and it looks great.


----------



## fryke (Nov 5, 2007)

The thread you've just revived was half a year old and the original thought disputed.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah the logo is not going to change.  it has reached its point of perfection, and any change to it would only be detrimental.


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 5, 2007)

Mac and Mac OS X logo standards:

http://developer.apple.com/mkt/maclogo.html
http://developer.apple.com/mkt/maclogo/mac_logo_guidelines.pdf
http://developer.apple.com/business/
http://www.apple.com/legal/trademark/guidelinesfor3rdparties.html


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 5, 2007)

fryke said:


> The thread you've just revived was half a year old and the original thought disputed.



Sorry! I overlooked the date in the thread.


----------

